# C40 rear brake nut problem



## Mockenrue (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi all

I'm in the process of building up a pre-B stay C40 in AD11 and have discovered that the threaded barrel nut for the rear brake won't fit into the brake bridge as the hole is too small. I've tried a late 90s dual-pivot Record caliper and a current Chorus skeleton one with the same results. :mad2: 

I had two Masters and a Bititan back in the 90s when I was racing, all with Campagnolo Record and never had this problem. My other bikes now are an original all-aluminium Dream and a 2008 Extreme Power and the supplied Campag nuts fit perfectly in both cases. 

Having done a search all I can find are threads about bolts being too short, and none about them being too 'fat'. There are lots of C40s out there equipped with Campag brakes so can anyone shed any light on this for me? Have I missed something obvious?

Cheers.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

maybe there is something left in the hole that needs to be ( carefully ) removed?


----------



## Mockenrue (Dec 20, 2011)

I thought that may be the case, but it certainly doesn't look like it. The inside of the hole definitely appears normal to me. I'll take a closer look and maybe try and get a decent photo to post up.


----------



## idris icabod (Feb 7, 2005)

The hole on my C50 was tight as hell. It was a pain to get the nut out after removing the brake. Bit of force, how tight is it?


----------



## Mockenrue (Dec 20, 2011)

Absolutely impossible to get the nut more than 1-2mm into the hole. There was a pronounced 'lip' inside. I've got round it by screwing an old square taper crank bolt into the hole. The thread bit just enough to ream the inside out ever so slightly, and this eventually enabled me to fit the bolt normally. It's a snug fit, but I didn't want to overdo it.

Weird that I've had to do this as I've never heard of any discussion about 'narrower' brake bolts, and this is a perfectly ordinary C40 in every other way.


----------

